# Impounded UK vehicle



## jakethepeg (Oct 24, 2014)

I drove my UK campervan to Spain some months ago, but due to the travel situation re Covid was unable to drive it home. I advertised it on ebay, received an offer and the buyer was planning on coming to collect it, but never did. I then arranged for it to be repatriated to the UK by a vehicle transport company. Unfortunately in the few days before they were able to collect it it was impounded (I had stupidly left it parked on the road and the tax and mot had just run out ). With the fines, penalties, storage charges and transport costs it is not financially viable as this comes to more than the camper is worth. Does anyone have experience with a situation like this, what happens if i just decide to forget it and move on with my life??


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you are not a Spanish resident and dont intend to return just forget it. They have impounded your property with the assumption that it has value. It will simply remain in pound and then either auctioned or destroyed.


----------



## jakethepeg (Oct 24, 2014)

What if i become a Spanish resident?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jakethepeg said:


> What if i become a Spanish resident?


You would have to matriculate it onto Spanish plates, which is a complex and expensive process.


----------



## jakethepeg (Oct 24, 2014)

I have been quoted 4500 euro all in to matriculate it, ridiculous price it definitely would be cheaper to send it back to the UK but even that would cost more than the value of the camper


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Whatever you do you'll remain liable for the fines and penalty/storage charges.

There will no doubt be many following in your footsteps, UK regged cars are increasingly coming under the spotlight not least of all because many will be being driven on now invalid driving licences.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If OP is not a resident then I doubt they would ever be able to find you in UK or in force charges. I was wanted for fines in Sweden for not informing them I had sold my swedish matriculated car in UK. They tracked me down eventually but I refused to pay the extortionate fine and that was that as I was not a resident and had no bank account or assets in Sweden.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If people have unpaid fines outstanding, is there a risk of that being flagged up at an airport or ferry passport control point if they want to re-enter Spain?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

The OP is Spanish resident.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

MataMata said:


> The OP is Spanish resident.


The OP said " home" meaning UK and then said "What iF I become a resident?"


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

kaipa said:


> The OP said " home" meaning UK and then said "What iF I become a resident?"


The OP has previously said that he's resident in Spain......Prescription charges in Alicante
and Motorhome insurance

Not sure why he didn't get his campervan matriculated months ago.


----------



## Ukfamof5 (May 29, 2021)

Hi, I am a Uk resident and my car with UK plates not taxed back in the UK was picked up by Spanish police in Mallorca. Its been impounded for 3 months now and we cannot get it out. Does anybody know of anybody that got around this? We don't want to switch plates to Spanish and would rather just ship it back to the UK. Thanks in advance!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ukfamof5 said:


> Hi, I am a Uk resident and my car with UK plates not taxed back in the UK was picked up by Spanish police in Mallorca. Its been impounded for 3 months now and we cannot get it out. Does anybody know of anybody that got around this? We don't want to switch plates to Spanish and would rather just ship it back to the UK. Thanks in advance!


There will be a massive fine to pay..Are you now living in Spain? Are you resident here?

Why wasn't it road legal? I guess it didn't have MOT nor insurance either?


----------



## Ukfamof5 (May 29, 2021)

snikpoh said:


> There will be a massive fine to pay..Are you now living in Spain? Are you resident here?
> 
> Why wasn't it road legal? I guess it didn't have MOT nor insurance either?


Living in Spain temporarily but still a UK resident and returning to the UK. 

It ran out of MOT and insurance which is completely my fault. 

Happy to pay a fine and get it shipped back but haven't managed to even get to that point yet.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think you'll get it released unless it's for the specific and sole purpose of putting on Spanish plates, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that DGT have a procedure for that.

You do not need to be resident (although as mentioned you have previously stated that you were) but you do need a bona fide Spanish address to register it to, if you own a property that should do.

At this stage I'm not sure what you'd 'rather' do features in the equation.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't think they can stop you from getting your car back just because it is not road legal, they can stop you driving it away, but if you turn up with a truck I don't think they can stop you from collecting it (afetr settlingt the fines).


----------

